
Breaking the x86 ISA [pdf] - blopeur
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-17/thursday/us-17-Domas-Breaking-The-x86-ISA.pdf
======
blopeur
Github :
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter)
Paper : [https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-17/thursday/us-17-Domas-
Bre...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-17/thursday/us-17-Domas-Breaking-
The-x86-Instruction-Set-wp.pdf)

~~~
brudgers
The repository was submitted,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14872418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14872418)

